# Schnittmaske schneidet immer falschen Bereich.



## oozaru (14. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag Liebe Community,

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar folgendendes:
Beim Bild eins seht Ihr die Objekte die ich schneiden möchte.
Bei Bild zwei seht Ihr was dabei heraus kommt und bei Bild drei seht Ihr wie ichs eigentlich möchte.

Da das Logo ja nicht immer auf weissem Untergrund sein wird sollte es so anpassungsfähig wie möglich sein.

Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das Verfahren mit der Schnittmaske überhaupt richtig ist und hoffe deshalb Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke schonmal für Eure Zeit.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen
oozaru


----------



## CPoly (14. Juli 2010)

Das rechte Bild lässt sich gut mit einem Radialen Verlauf erzeugen.


----------



## oozaru (14. Juli 2010)

Ja das ist es ja auch das Problem ist folgendes: Siehe Bild 4

Wenn ich den Hintergrund färbe dann sieht man immer diesen Verlauf welchen ich jedoch nur auf der Schrift haben möchte. Und das krieg ich nicht hin.

Danke für deine rasche Antwort.

mfg


----------



## CPoly (14. Juli 2010)

Du musst der Schrift als Hintergrund einen Radialen Verlauf verpassen. Dazu brauchst du kein zweites Objekt.
Welches Programm nutzt du denn? Ich kann dir nur sagen wie es bei Inkscape funktioniert.

Edit: Hier ein Screenshot. Einmal der Text mit Verlauf als Hintergrund und dann noch ein Duplikat auf rotem Grund.


----------



## oozaru (14. Juli 2010)

Hey danke das hat super funktioniert  Sieht jedoch ein wenig anders aus aber gefällt mir super! Danke Danke Danke


----------

